# Is my German Shepherd has a good breed?



## Ehabochka (Sep 1, 2012)

:help:
Hi Every one, i am new in having a Dog and i bought one around 30 days ago but i don't know if this German is pure or not, so please can anyone help me on that, the following link will show you my Dog photos between 60 days and 80 days.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/64552-ehabochka-albums3086-rocky.html

And please can anyone show me how will my dog look when it get mature.

and i wonder when i can see his ear rising and standing.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks purebred to me. 
I'm on my phone and can't post pics, but he looks like he'll be a black/tan.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Did you get papers with the dog? he looks purebred to me as well.

He is very nice looking! 

Every dog is different ....some ears may start to stand up at about 4 or 5 months...sometimes a little later.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

About the ears - I wouldn't worry about them. They'll go up and down most likely, but if they don't start to go up my 5 months, you might want to consider taping them. On the forum's search funtion, you can look up info on taping ears.


----------



## Ehabochka (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks you both for your replay 
Unfortunately i didn't get pepper with the puppy i only got the vaccinations and vaccines certificate. 

and can anyone show me how will my dog look when it get mature like 6 month or one year old.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

We can't guess how he will develop without better quality pictures. The best way to predict how he will develop is to look at the sire and dam, but you don't have that information so the best thing would be to just wait 6 months and see for yourself


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome

I see a handsome German Shepherd

Like others have mentioned hard to say how he will mature physically without seeing his dam & sire.

My boys ears did not completely stand until close to 6 months, they were all over the place.

I offered him safe things to chew on (supervised) and I do believe it helped ease some of the discomfort with teething.

Enjoy him, good luck!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow, can you come take my dog's pictures? They look cool.


----------



## dbrk9 (Aug 9, 2012)

He's beautiful!!! I think at some point his ears will click and go straight up! He looks purebred to me! Awesome photos by the way!


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Ehabochka said:


> and can anyone show me how will my dog look when it get mature like 6 month or one year old.


Here's a web site with lots of pictures of GSD's, use your imagination, have fun.
Photobucket | german shepherd Pictures, german shepherd Images, german shepherd Photos


----------



## Ehabochka (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for you all


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Awww!!! He is super cute!  I bet he turns out to be a classic black and tan.


----------

